# The Kessing Haus Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Kessing Haus Café is a local market and café for fair-trade coffees and teas, fresh-baked pastries, desserts, miscellaneous other breakfast/lunch options, and some really useful homemade market goods. We are eager to bring our cottage industries to you!

The name "Kessing Haus" comes from the family that originally built our building, lived, and operated numerous businesses within it - including a general store, a tavern, a mortuary, and a blacksmith's shop. We'd like to keep this

&#8230;

More...


----------

